# Lost my almost 2 year old male British Long Hair



## Lijay K (6 mo ago)

Judt happened so suddenly. No behavioural changes from the norm. He did have a bit of diarrhea for a week or two as he does have a sensitive stomach and we were transitioning foods. Last day he was cleaned up after a bad poop. He passed away on top of his cat tree in what seemed to be a relaxed resting/lazy position. Although not the desired stool, he was regular; same with urination. Appetite and water intake was always great and he had a good bute to eat. Googling doesnt always give you the right answers, and with him already gone doing an autopsy didnt make much sense as it dorsnt being him back. We are of course devastated but my hopes is the fact that he wasnt hiding and in a high comfortable spot/position he didnt feel any pain. We are considering adopting another of the same breed and wondering if anyone on here has any experience on what to look out for. The only thing that makes sense is a possible heart condition but who really knows.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was so young. You'll never really know the reason why and right now, questioning it is normal and sad and frustrating. Given time, the fact that you loved him so much can open your heart to adopting another cat and that's a great tribute to him. But try not to make the mistake that some people do and become hypervigilant with a new cat, watching every move, every breath, looking for anything out of the norm. It will drive you crazy and, yes, I'm speaking from experience. And you're right, Google is not your friend.

I also agree that finding him on the cat tree does seem to speak to the fact that he was happy and relaxed and surrounded by love.


----------



## Lijay K (6 mo ago)

marie73 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. He was so young. You'll never really know the reason why and right now, questioning it is normal and sad and frustrating. Given time, the fact that you loved him so much can open your heart to adopting another cat and that's a great tribute to him. But try not to make the mistake that some people do and become hypervigilant with a new cat, watching every move, every breath, looking for anything out of the norm. It will drive you crazy and, yes, I'm speaking from experience. And you're right, Google is not your friend.
> 
> I also agree that finding him on the cat tree does seem to speak to the fact that he was happy and relaxed and surrounded by love.


Appreciate the worsa of comfort. It's nice findinf this community and learning about peoples experiences whether it is good or bad.


----------



## ahh I aint no pet! (8 mo ago)

Lijay K said:


> Appreciate the worsa of comfort. It's nice findinf this community and learning about peoples experiences whether it is good or bad.


I was really surprised to hear that sudden death in cats, even young ones -- isn't unusual. And you are right! symptom free too. Congenital heart issues absolutely invisible. 
What is hard -- is we have now way to 'prepare' for such an exit. We shifted the cat trees to the garage but still haven't "done anything" with them except pile empty amazon boxes on them. We donated the reserve food when people were scrambling to find it and to afford it. The toys though were another matter as one would just turn up when my heart would least expect it. 
I really agree with Marie, lazing in the cat tree, wow
truly
peace
and all good


----------



## MyAngelSmokey (6 mo ago)

I’m so sorry for your loss. I lost my 7 year old British shorthair this week very unexpectedly. No behavioural changes, he was as playful, happy, affectionate as usual. Eating and drinking and going to the toilet like usual. I found him laying on his side by the back door in a way he doesn’t usual sleep and rushed to the vet doing cpr but couldn’t save him. It’s truly devastating. The vet also said it’s hard to know and it could have been a heart attack but an autopsy may not show this. I’ve read online that the British breed has a 13% chance of congenital heart issues that usually start to cause issues at 7-10 years of age but I’m not sure whether this can be picked up in generic testing when adopting. They’re such a beautiful, gentle, loving breed and I know my boy was the best company and we will miss him everyday. Sorry Ive turned my post into my boy but I had meant to reply to your question. It might be an idea for you to look into generic testing and see what information the breeders are able to seek when adopting pets out before you adopt another?


----------

